# Broken exahust manifold bolt



## LLM Ann Arbor (Sep 18, 2006)

I have one...possibly two on the drivers side manifold and of course am getting the exhaust leak tick tick tick.

One bolt is broken off in the head...exposed but broke off. The second is probably the same.

Too big a job for me to repair with my limited tools.

How long do you think it would take to back the header off, extract the two bolts (hopefully more dont snap when they try to remove them) tap if needed, install a new gasket and put the manifold back on.

Its not hurting the truck motor but the noise bugs the hell out of me.


----------



## jcesar (Sep 14, 2006)

It depends. Got torches? If so, not too long. Heat them up, and they come right out. 
if not, I would suggest a shop. Maybe 3-4 hours with torches, and air tools. What truck/engine?


----------



## LLM Ann Arbor (Sep 18, 2006)

Yeah see...I dont have torches or air tools. Or a tapset. Have taps and at my dads but this is just something I need to farm out.

Its the 360 motor.

I was figuring a good shop gould get it done in no more than 4 hours. Im going up to the local grease monkees today and seeing what they say.

Probably at least a $250 dollar repair but I hate that noise.

If i didnt have a big exhaust on the truck that is pretty loud it would bug me even more.


----------



## RODHALL (Nov 23, 2005)

3 to 4 hours is fair. I had some that was 20 minuet jobs and some that are day or better. There a easy way to get them out if there is part of the stud bolt sticking out, weld a nut on to and heat it up back it out. Sometimes if they are broken off flat or in the head, then it is a pain and most times you end up pulling the head off so you can get in to work on it right.

Did you ever think it could be a warped header?


----------



## LLM Ann Arbor (Sep 18, 2006)

Well the bolts are snapped but after talking to the mechanic for a while he said it may be warped too, and that it can be a very big job. He's done it before and because there was warpage it didnt fix the prob so they had to redo it and machine the header.

So....he tuned me up with a big tube of exhaust cement. I lathered it on with a paintbrush. let it set, fired it up and problem solved.

4 Bucks!

Im stoked.

:yow!:


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

My buddy was putting headers on his 360 Ram Charger and broke a stud. He drilled the head to tap it and all of a sudden coolant started to come out. If you need to drill, be very careful! He put in a huge glob of silicone gasket sealant and said it doesn't leak. Kind of a hack repair in my book, but it's not my truck  .


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

LLM Ann Arbor said:


> Well the bolts are snapped but after talking to the mechanic for a while he said it may be warped too, and that it can be a very big job. He's done it before and because there was warpage it didnt fix the prob so they had to redo it and machine the header.
> 
> So....he tuned me up with a big tube of exhaust cement. I lathered it on with a paintbrush. let it set, fired it up and problem solved.
> 
> ...


 NOW!! that is some funny stuff!!!!!

Were the two of you 

Why not just weld it on or grind it clean and J&B weld it......
As you are determined not to do the job right..

P.S. you miss spelled 2 words wrong.:waving:
lamar, try the spell check button..


----------



## LLM Ann Arbor (Sep 18, 2006)

Banksy said:


> My buddy was putting headers on his 360 Ram Charger and broke a stud. He drilled the head to tap it and all of a sudden coolant started to come out. If you need to drill, be very careful! He put in a huge glob of silicone gasket sealant and said it doesn't leak. Kind of a hack repair in my book, but it's not my truck  .


In order to do the job "correctly" youd need to remove the header, check it for warp, machine it if needed because its probablywarped or replace it.

Add a gasket to be sure and still not be convinced its going to seal.

Its my understanding that stock manifolds dont even come with a exhaust gasket from the factory.

Its a major job and could run 3-400 dollars, or 1000 dollars if everything doesnt go right.

Sno....My truck has 150,000 miles on it and while running good and in good shape Im happy to glob on some 4 dollar cement to seal the exhaust leak as opposed to the alternative.

JB Welding is exactly what I did but with a product designed for exhaust leaks and repair. Welding a rusty manifold especially when you cant determine the "exact" location of the leak would be futile and impossible.

The noise is gone. Im happy, and I call that being fiscally responsible and efficient.

You can call it whatever youd like.


----------



## LLM Ann Arbor (Sep 18, 2006)

Banksy said:


> My buddy was putting headers on his 360 Ram Charger and broke a stud. He drilled the head to tap it and all of a sudden coolant started to come out. If you need to drill, be very careful! He put in a huge glob of silicone gasket sealant and said it doesn't leak. Kind of a hack repair in my book, but it's not my truck  .


See....If I had a coolant leak Id take the head off and replace it or if its aluminum...weld it, and tap a new hole.

I might try to seal it like your bud did, but coolant leaks arent cool.

All i had was a slight ticking noise but I hated it.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Dude, nobody is attacking you for your method of repair, but on a forum like this you're going to get lot's of opinions and some you may or may not like. If you don't have the money for a proper repair than do what you gotta do. If I looked at a truck for sale with a repair like that, I'd walk or at most offer my lunch money for it. I know somebody who once used JB weld to seal a hole in an F350 oil pan. It held for years until the truck got sold, so I hope it works for you. At least you don't have that annoying ticking anymore. I hate those .


----------



## ECS (Nov 11, 2005)

*Ann get's funnier with each posts.*



LLM Ann Arbor said:


> *In order to do the job "correctly" youd need to remove the header, check it for warp, machine it if needed because its probablywarped or replace it*.


And this advice is coming from someone who did this?  You have got to be kidding me.



LLM Ann Arbor said:


> *Well the bolts are snapped but after talking to the mechanic for a while he said it may be warped too, and that it can be a very big job. He's done it before and because there was warpage it didnt fix the prob so they had to redo it and machine the header.
> 
> So....he tuned me up with a big tube of exhaust cement. I lathered it on with a paintbrush. let it set, fired it up and problem solved.
> 
> ...


No wonder he doesn't charge for conversation.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

My buddy was installing brand new headers to replace the manifolds. OH ya, he couldn't get the starter back in with the header on and vice versa, so he took a hammer and beat the header into submission to make room and then bolted it all up. I hate hacked work!


----------



## LLM Ann Arbor (Sep 18, 2006)

He's been a mechanic with his own shop for forty years ECS.

How would you do it if you were to actually do it the correct way.


----------



## LLM Ann Arbor (Sep 18, 2006)

Banksy said:


> Dude, nobody is attacking you for your method of repair, but on a forum like this you're going to get lot's of opinions and some you may or may not like. If you don't have the money for a proper repair than do what you gotta do. If I looked at a truck for sale with a repair like that, I'd walk or at most offer my lunch money for it. I know somebody who once used JB weld to seal a hole in an F350 oil pan. It held for years until the truck got sold, so I hope it works for you. At least you don't have that annoying ticking anymore. I hate those .


Well so far ECS and Sno Farmer are. Perhaps you have them on ignore.

And yes. I dont have 300 to 800 dollars for the repair especially since we are looking at a very mild snowless winter.

You cant even see the repair and I dont ever intend on selling the truck.

Im thankful for the easy repair and it works fine. Its no more Hack than plugging a tire as I see it.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Well the correct way to fix this was already posted. The mechanic may be very good, but if you couldn't afford this job, than he did what he could do to put a band aid on it for you. I'm sure he would have taken the job payup 

They just pointed stuff out that seemed contradicting. I understand about the money issue. I don't have that kind of money for that kind of repair either, but then again I could do it myself. Do yourself a favor and get a good repair manual and some tools. In the long run it's cheaper to be able to work on your own stuff. Heck, I work in my back yard or gravel driveway with a shed full of tools and no room. Let's not turn this into a bashing or flame war ok. He fixed his truck the best way he could financially and the problem he had is gone. LLM I wish you good luck this year and don't forget to save some money for those UNEXPECTED plowing repairs.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

LLM Ann Arbor said:


> Well so far ECS and Sno Farmer are.
> Can't take it??
> 
> And yes. I dont have 300 to 800 dollars for the repair especially since we are looking at a very mild snowless winter.
> ...


................


----------



## RODHALL (Nov 23, 2005)

LOL this is good tread to point people to when they want see what happens when people that know nothing about motors, works on them…

A front and rear exhaust manifolds studs go into a water jacket. Meaning you remove them antifreeze leaks out. 

B they don’t use gaskets… gaskets are use to take up .01 of a difference in surface area. buy a $8 feeler gauge and $14 strait edge…

I bet the leak is between the center two ports at the bottom… headers always warp between the 2 center ports, reason being 2 bolts to cover that area where front and back ports have 2 bolts per port. The ¼ inch plate that is used is not thick enough. Headers no matter how they are coated or what metal there made of will not, expand and contract at the same rate as the cast head this is why they use cast exhaust manifolds.


----------



## ECS (Nov 11, 2005)

LLM Ann Arbor said:


> He's been a mechanic with his own shop for forty years ECS.
> 
> How would you do it if you were to actually do it the correct way.


 My truck is my livleyhood as well as my personal vehicle. My machanic would have had me leave it there and fix it, and I would have done that. The faster he gets it fixed, the faster I go back to work. I have had to make finacial arrangements in the past for work performed, and if needed, I would have done it again. I send the shop I go to a lot of business and I would have done what was needed to keep my truck at 100%. I know you are stressed because of the outlook for a bad winter, not enough work, or whatever the reasons. I would have perhaps did his snow removal for him, his lawn for him and given him as much as I could afford at the time and either worked it off or made arragements for monthly payments. I have had to sweep parking lots with a push broom to make ends meet before.


----------



## RODHALL (Nov 23, 2005)

If you “boys” are in business and don’t have $800 to shell out on fixing what needs fixed to do you your job….. you really should look for another line of work.


----------



## LLM Ann Arbor (Sep 18, 2006)

Well thats sortof my point Rob.

This wasn't the type of problem I choose to throw that kind of money at. Its a 7 year old truck with 150,000 miles on it and I do make necessary upgrades and repairs but this was a simple exhaust leak that I remidied for four dollars and an hour of my time. Trust me. Ive rebuilt this entire truck almost except the motor trans and differentials which all get regular maintenance.

If you have 800 dollars to fix something like that on an old rig like mine then you have TOO much available cash.

I hope to find myself in that situation someday. But even if I did, I would have probably still taken this easy and financially responsible route.

If you want to spend 5, 6, 7, 800 bucks or whatever fixing a small exhaust leak because the little tick tick tick underacceleration bothered you thats great.

Not me. Not ever. And if the truck was mine new, and not 7 years old its a warranty repair anyhow. Wouldnt cost a dime to fix more than likely.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

What year is your truck? I was imagining that it was some 20 year old beater. If it's only 7 years old it still deserves a good repair in my book. This thread is gong no where and it's pointless to bicker about it. Your exhaust leak is "fixed" and that's the end of it.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

My main plow truck is a 98,(llm thats 8yrs old) and it runs like a top.(it's the red one)
I would have no problem spending 3k or more on the truck.

llm "if you have 800 dollars to fix something like that on an old rig like mine then you have TOO much available cash."

A lot of guys would love to have a truck as new as yours to plow with.
I guess we make to much money??

If you did quality repairers, not gooping every thing up you would have a dependable plow truck. That was not filling the up cab with co.

I also have a 74 that still plows just fine also, why? quality repairs were preformed on it.
Lets see how your truck is running when it is 32 years old...

It does not sound like you can afford to replace the truck, so why not repair it right..


----------



## LLM Ann Arbor (Sep 18, 2006)

Banksy said:


> What year is your truck? I was imagining that it was some 20 year old beater. If it's only 7 years old it still deserves a good repair in my book. This thread is gong no where and it's pointless to bicker about it. Your exhaust leak is "fixed" and that's the end of it.


Exactly.....Im stoked about the simple repair.


----------



## LLM Ann Arbor (Sep 18, 2006)

SnoFarmer said:


> It does not sound like you can afford to replace the truck, so why not repair it right..


I did! lol....christ allmighty it was a small exhaust leak folks! You cant see the repair, the noise is long gone and the owner is happy as hell.

Case closed.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Another solution to the lack of cash would be: SEASONAL CONTRACTS lololol

Because then you are getting paid for your truck to always be ready to service your customers. 

BTW, did you or your customers pay for this repair?     

See LLM, I'm laughing right now and you were right for once, it is good for me. I'm laughing my ass off right now.

PS Might want to check out ECS's website, it's a good one.

PPS You state that you have no air tools or fire wrench in one post, then in another you state you rebuilt the truck. How could this be? Please explain it to my small mind.

PPPS I see you figured out how the use the invisible mode, I was hoping the owners of the site would enable that feature someday.


----------



## LLM Ann Arbor (Sep 18, 2006)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Another solution to the lack of cash would be: SEASONAL CONTRACTS lololol
> 
> Because then you are getting paid for your truck to always be ready to service your customers.
> 
> ...


Good grief you guys are impossible.

I have friends who have tools that I dont have and a mechanic who is very helpful and understands my financial limitations.

I am ready to service my customers Mark. But Im not ready to get paid to do nothing, and or pay through the nose for a repair I can patch for next to nothing that has no impact on the performance of my vehicle.

Yeah. I am in invisible mode and have pm's shut off too. I got tired of being threatened by sno farmer and others through private messages.

I dontappreciate being called an idiot, unsavvy, stupid, a moron, and or threatened in public or private. Ive never done that to any of you. Ive disagreed with several of you and voiced my feelings and ideas. Maybe not in the most politically correct way. I understand that and am trying to be reasonable and less of an ass.

Im here for information, commeraderie, conversation, exchange of ideas and advice, and if we disagree thats fine.

But the name calling, innuendo, threats and remarks really need to stop.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

LLM Ann Arbor said:


> Good grief you guys are impossible.
> Yeah. I am in invisible mode and have pm's shut off too. I got tired of being threatened by sno farmer and others through private messages.


Threatened  ? How?


----------



## LLM Ann Arbor (Sep 18, 2006)

Banksy said:


> Threatened  ? How?


I hate drama....but he's sent several threatening PM's, and in the driveway markers thread in Commercial he claims to have called my phone number and apparently has researched my service area and is stepping way over the line of at least good taste and plowsite rules and regulations.

I dont appreciate it and Im sure the owners, mods and reasonable members here dont either.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

LLM Ann Arbor said:


> I hate drama....but he's sent several threatening PM's, and in the driveway markers thread in Commercial he claims to have called my phone number and apparently has researched my service area and is stepping way over the line of at least good taste and plowsite rules and regulations.
> 
> I dont appreciate it and Im sure the owners, mods and reasonable members here dont either.


drama,,,, you are a drama moma.. You are going to drag this all over the board.........

just post the Pm for everyone to read, stop hidding behind your computer....

Yes, I said I want to insert my shovel some where ... thats the BIG threat....


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Maybe MTV will want to pick this up for a new show. "Real World Plow Site" or maybe "Plow Rules". 

I think this has gone far enough. So we don't like how the kid fixed his truck, big deal it's his truck. Maybe there some other under lying problem here, but this is not cool. 

What is the real problem here? It can't just be exhaust cement. Oh wait, I just skimmed that 9 page drive way marker argument, this must have spawned from that.


----------



## LLM Ann Arbor (Sep 18, 2006)

Kid? lol

Thank you Banksy. Im 46.

I may act like one now and then. Thats undoubtedly part of the problem, but I've never crossed legal, ethical or plowsite rules lines as far as I know.

But you're right....This needs to chill out on all sides involved and Im doing my part.

Now...I off to install some driveway stakes. Free Of Charge!

heh....have a good one B.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Oh my bad, take it as a compliment then. I guess I'm the kid here, 26.:waving:


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Well, SnoFarmer said go ahead and post the threat. Let's see them. 

Calling a phone number is stepping over the line? Maybe he wanted to give you some free talk time. lol

I really don't care if you're invisible or not, just wondering why you're worried about people seeing when you're here. Tells me you're trying to hide.

I never called you an idiot or moron or anything else. I haven't even made the comment that your statements are ignorant. I am trying to debate facts with you, which when confronted with them, you won't debate. You try to turn a comment into something totally opposite, defend so-called attacks on your person, or give a single word or single line answer that does nothing to answer the original question or idea. 

Like I said in the SE MI thread. If you want to be accepted on this forum, sit back, listen, learn and give advice that is knowledeable, truthful and makes good business sense. I completely understand not having enough money to perform a repair properly, but like ECS stated, you make things work. I have to decide every day what to repair and what to hold off on, I have a mower that needs $1600 worth of engine work right now. But since we're going into the down time, I'm holding off and spending that money on winter related items right now. If it were the middle of the summer, I would get it repaired and figure out how to pay for it. You've been here for 2 months, you've made numerous enemies because of your know-it-all attitude and comments that have nothing to do with the thread you're replying to, you won't admit you're ever wrong. If you were in a bar, you would have had your ass kicked and been thrown out the door by now, but instead several of us have tried to educate you on proper business practices that you won't even contemplate the premise that you might be wrong about. And you won't even acknowledge that. 

God gave you 2 ears and 1 mouth, that means you should do twice as much listening as talking.


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

Mark Oomkes said:


> God gave you 2 ears and 1 mouth, that means you should do twice as much listening as talking.


WELL SAID MARK AND GREAT ADVISE.

Regards Mike


----------



## LLM Ann Arbor (Sep 18, 2006)

Banksy said:


> Oh my bad, take it as a compliment then. I guess I'm the kid here, 26.:waving:


I have belly button fuzz older than you.


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

holy smokes guys, give him a break. if you dont like him or what he posts dont read them. quit lowering the quality of this very nice board just to belittle someone.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Ok ya, that sounds better!


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

*LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :waving: *


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

terrapro said:


> holy smokes guys, give him a break. if you dont like him or what he posts dont read them. quit lowering the quality of this very nice board just to belittle someone.


In my best imitation of a 3 YO, But he started it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

lololololololololololol


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

guys...as with the networking thread, let's refrain from the name calling, threats, etc. and use this site for what it is meant to be used for - the sharing of ideas, questions, problems and to assist others in the snow plowing business.

there is an "ignore" feature that you can use if you do not wish to exchange ideas or listen to other's ideas or comments...use this rather than bringing everything to the board and causing a discussion to stray off topic from its original intent...these disagreements do not need to be brought to every thread that you are invloved in.

Thanks


----------



## Northland (Oct 1, 2006)

I apologize mod. As I stated in my post, that is my purpose for visiting this site. My attempt at proving a point stepped over the line. I guess two wrongs dont make a right.


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

Northland...I was directing my post towards everyone...please don't think I was trying to single you out because I wasn't

I just want everyone to know that we don't need the bickering, arguing, fighting, etc...disagreements are always going to occur, but we don't need all of the other stuff


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

LLM Ann Arbor;324484 said:


> Well the bolts are snapped but after talking to the mechanic for a while he said it may be warped too, and that it can be a very big job. He's done it before and because there was warpage it didnt fix the prob so they had to redo it and machine the header.
> 
> So....he tuned me up with a big tube of exhaust cement. I lathered it on with a paintbrush. let it set, fired it up and problem solved.
> 
> ...


I do not get any of this at all? 
Why did you take to some one?
Why don't have any tools?

You stated that you worked for NASCAR?
(selling Beer in the stands?)
You are 45yr old, by now you would think that you would have a few tools by now and the knowlage to fix it.


----------



## LLM Ann Arbor (Sep 18, 2006)

NHRA, and I was a machine operator for a race team and helped build Prostock motors.

I dont have air tools, torches, that sort of thing. Its nota job totally out of my range but I dont feel comfortable disassembling it all in my driveway with the tools I have. Its entirely possible that the cylinder head would have to come off to extract the broken bolt, and the others may snap trying to remove them. Ergo...it could turn into a hellacious nasty job for a slight ticking noise.

I am getting a compressor and actually have some air tools at dads, and a compressor there but his is 220. I could have it but dont have 220.

I have an old Model 'A" garage thats in good shape but 110 years old and it stores all my gear and product but I cant fit the truck in there anyhow.

I figured if I could get er done for a couple hundred Id be willing to pay that.

Oh and the cement is working awsome still. Slight tick tick....got rid of it 80 to 90%. Cant see it and Im still stoked about the easy repair whether you guys think its a hack bandaid job or not.

Going to apply a topcoat here soon to se if I can totally get rid of it, and when the truck heats up it goes away 100% now anyways as the cement softens a little and the header expands.


----------



## Proscapez LLC (Aug 9, 2006)

LLM Ann Arbor

I have a set off torches, But I doubt my taps go up that big.
I also have a set off easy outs, that'll work. 
If you need help when it warms back up, let me know.
I do agree with you as a temp fix, I just hope it gets you by until spring.

I have a pipe leaking after my convertor, on my old truck.
I might try your exhuast cement, to try and do a temp fix myself until spring.

Thanks Scott


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Uh oh, here we go again


----------



## LLM Ann Arbor (Sep 18, 2006)

Lawns & More;327920 said:


> LLM Ann Arbor
> 
> I have a set off torches, But I doubt my taps go up that big.
> I also have a set off easy outs, that'll work.
> ...


Stuff is perfect for Converter leaks. Its in a yellow and white tube about three inches wide and maybe 8 inches long. You'll know it because its Grey, and can see it if you remove the cap. Youll also know it because on the back, the directions are in french, and Spanish, and its made in Illinois.

Heh....Its out in the garage or id give you the name.

I might take you up on that offer of help Scott, but it looks like it could be a big job. Like i said....the other five may break trying to remove the manifold, and as long as it stays quiet Im good to go which it is now.

It in no way affects anything except my ears. I am an anti squeak anti tick Nazi.

90% of people here would have done this the same way given the options and hassle. They just like to give me the business Im sure.


----------



## RODHALL (Nov 23, 2005)

10% would have fixed the way you have the other 90% realize that fixing right the first time will not require a second repair at a later date, and had it fixed right the first time.


----------



## polplow (Jul 30, 2005)

I had the same problem on my dump. I had the repair done the correct way because a hack fix will probably let go in the middle of a blizzard.


----------



## LLM Ann Arbor (Sep 18, 2006)

Whatever.....You guys have too much money or something. It was a minor exhaust "tick" Theres nothing to let go.

I"ll spend a grand fixing it when I get the money. Will that make you happy?

Im quite sure this truck is in better shape and more well serviced and maintained on the whole than most of your vehicles. Im a maintenance nutjob. I just didn't have the money for a job that had ZERO chance of "Letting Go" and in NO Way affects the performance of the vehicle.

jesus.


----------



## Proscapez LLC (Aug 9, 2006)

LLM Ann Arbor;328143 said:


> Stuff is perfect for Converter leaks.


Mine problem isn't the convertor, it's the pipe behind it. 
The dealer no longer sells the part I need. 
I'm not going to a muffler shop to have them replace it, with a part that will rust out in a year.
So when It warms up, I'll make the part that I need.
Thats why your stuff will work great for me, It'll just buy me some time.


----------



## LLM Ann Arbor (Sep 18, 2006)

Glad I could help and give you an idea. Have a good one.



I have a plug in one tire from a pinhole leak. Im off to buy four new ones, and spend 600 dollars.

Dont want them letting go in a storm!


----------



## Proscapez LLC (Aug 9, 2006)

LLM Ann Arbor;328541 said:


> Glad I could help and give you an idea. Have a good one.
> 
> I have a plug in one tire from a pinhole leak. Im off to buy four new ones, and spend 600 dollars.
> 
> Dont want them letting go in a storm!


LLM, 
I'm not giving you greef, you do what you got to do.
You only have to answer to yourself, or maybe the wife. LMAO

My set of KO's cost me $700.00 at Sams Club. lol


----------



## LLM Ann Arbor (Sep 18, 2006)

Oh I know you aren't but some of these guys are. I just included that while posting to you, but was talkin to them.

FFS...this is something I dont want to hassle with now and the fix works fine. Its not gonna "Let Go" and if it does I can still fix it at a future time when maybe im a little more solvent financially, or anxious to remove the header and maybe the cylinder head.


I dont like bandaids either and have the receipts and busted up knuckles to prove it, but this truck is sound.

Now if it was a 35,000 dollar rig with a dvd player, satellite radios,GPS and heated leather seats like some of these guys drive maybe Id of done it and been able to afford to do it differently.

All I know is the noise is Gone! 4 bux!

lol


----------



## RODHALL (Nov 23, 2005)

LLM Ann Arbor;328756 said:


> Oh I know you aren't but some of these guys are. I just included that while posting to you, but was talkin to them.
> 
> FFS...this is something I dont want to hassle with now and the fix works fine. Its not gonna "Let Go" and if it does I can still fix it at a future time when maybe im a little more solvent financially, or anxious to remove the header and maybe the cylinder head.
> 
> ...


I wasn't giving you any ….. Till now

What do you mean there is nothing else to let GO.

1 there are only 5 studs left on that manifold or headder, any one of them could break. And they could continue to break till the whole manifold falls off.

2 you do know carbon monoxide poisoning is? Or has it already gotten to you? Any exhaust gasses that get in the engine bay filters back into the cab.

3 the heat gets to the wiring, fuel, or brake lines and melts or set a fire in the engine compartment you'll know it (and be back here balling about that also)

4 all your did was stop the gasket from flapping and making noise, you didn't seal the leak.

5 excessive heat that is escaping right at the block can and will (over time) melt rings, and bushings and break down oil.

Now tell me there is nothing else to "Let go"


----------



## LLM Ann Arbor (Sep 18, 2006)

There is no actual gasket as you know it between a stock header and the cylinder head. What Im hearing isnt a "gasket flapping" Its the exhaust gas taking the path of least resistence from one cylinder. and most of you woulnt have even heard the tick. I did though and didnt want too.

The tick was escaping out the bolt hole of the header, and on the back side by the firewall. There may have been a 25 or 40 thousandths gap. So I filled it with cement, and pushed a replacement bolt back in and coated the back side of the manifold for about two inches.

You guys make this sound as if the thing is falling off.

Relax....Im happy with the fix.

for 4 bux. Actually for 1 dollar because have 3/4ths a tube left over.


Ok....theres nothing else to let go and if it ever self destructs, I can do the repair however youd like it done to my truck.

Since you're so worried about it, come on over and fix it.


----------



## ProWorkz.com (Nov 29, 2004)

*???*



> 5 excessive heat that is escaping right at the block can and will (over time) melt rings, and bushings and break down oil.




I have to call bull shiz nit on the above statement.... Please elaborate on melted piston rings and bad "bushings" from a exhaust leak?



> 3 the heat gets to the wiring, fuel, or brake lines and melts or set a fire in the engine compartment you'll know it (and be back here balling about that also


So an exhaust leak will produce more heat than the manifold it self? Thus causing extreme engine compartment temps resulting in a engine compartment fire?

Lets talk facts, not shade tree mechanics 101...

I can see all the master mechanics have come out on this one.....

LLM Ann I could really care less how you fixed your issue. If it works for and your happy that is all that matters.

I would love to take a look at some of these guys trucks. I am sure I would find a few hack jobs myself....

And before you start Rod.....

Pictures are worth a thousand words...

The cleanest 94 Cummins you will find.....










And one Super clean 66 Super Sport Impala










And here is how the Impala sounds

I never knock people for what they do or cant do. Some of us have more skillz than others. That's life. GET OVER IT.....!!!


----------



## LLM Ann Arbor (Sep 18, 2006)

Thanks Pro....Sweet Impala as well. Love the wheels.

Yes the repair works for me. I have to pick my battles with this stuff and if it was a performance issue, or would do further damage, I would certainly have done it differently.


----------



## RODHALL (Nov 23, 2005)

ProWorkz.com;329733 said:


> I have to call bull shiz nit on the above statement.... Please elaborate on melted piston rings and bad "bushings" from a exhaust leak?
> 
> So an exhaust leak will produce more heat than the manifold it self? Thus causing extreme engine compartment temps resulting in a engine compartment fire?
> 
> ...


Sure piston rings and brass bushing can stand 800 Degs for only so long. OVERTIME with the heat cycles it goes through, makes the rings and bushing hard and brittle, once that happens they are junk.

Exhaust system moves the hot exhaust away from the motor. So yes an exhaust leak will cause wire coating and rubber fuel lines to melt. Most times it will get he plug wires first, but not every time.

Congrats you got a nice crate motor…………….

Go ahead start picking them apart
87"rodhall" series dodge truck (1 of 16 built) 
88 Dodge W250 it has been sold So it would not be fair to pick on that since it no longer mine
and 
The 86 Dodge 1 ton. 
http://www.cacuda.com/3trucks/DSC01206.JPG
http://www.cacuda.com/3trucks/DSC01215.JPG


----------



## LLM Ann Arbor (Sep 18, 2006)

Dude....we are talking about a pinhole sized leak....lol, but you go ahead and argue your point about how my fuel lines and wiring is going to melt because of it, and the trucks got 150,000 miles on it, and if I blow out a piston its not going to be because of a pinhole leak in the header, thats sealed now mind you.

And youd better get some wax on those vehicles Rod. The paint is libel to "Let Go" in the middle of a storm!

Heres my junk, and before ya rag...theres no ballast in back when this pic was taken.


----------



## LLM Ann Arbor (Sep 18, 2006)

And not to be rude but you seriously need new skins on the front of the *********** wagon Rod.

You dont drive that thing on the road do you?


----------



## Green Grass (Dec 5, 2006)

LLM Ann Arbor;324273 said:


> I have one...possibly two on the drivers side manifold and of course am getting the exhaust leak tick tick tick.
> 
> One bolt is broken off in the head...exposed but broke off. The second is probably the same.
> 
> ...


I work for a dealer it would probley take a 2-3 hours bepending on the exact model and engine of the truck


----------



## LLM Ann Arbor (Sep 18, 2006)

Thanks for the info. When funds are more available (if it ever snows) I may look more closely into it.


----------



## ECS (Nov 11, 2005)

Nice looking rig LLM.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Proworks,
How about posting A pic of your truck?

You stated in a post that , that was not your truck but your employers.

And you have seen my trucks out side and under the hood.


.ECS "Nice looking rig LLM."

 I know I expected to see a beat up truck!!!


----------



## RODHALL (Nov 23, 2005)

LLM Ann Arbor;330381 said:


> And not to be rude but you seriously need new skins on the front of the *********** wagon Rod.
> 
> You dont drive that thing on the road do you?


Those tire were on there so we could fit it on the trailer and not mess up the fenders.

It's ironic that you 'have no ballast" but the blade is on the ground and look at the difference in you wheel well gaps, front to back.sure looks like the front is squatted too me.


----------



## LLM Ann Arbor (Sep 18, 2006)

RODHALL;330458 said:


> Those tire were on there so we could fit it on the trailer and not mess up the fenders.
> 
> It's ironic that you 'have no ballast" but the blade is on the ground and look at the difference in you wheel well gaps, front to back.sure looks like the front is squatted too me.


lol....I guess the fact that theres a 1500 lb motor under the hood and no weight in the bed doesn't matter.

Theres a slight crack in the front grill too. I didnt take a pic of that. Im so ashamed of it.

lol


----------



## LLM Ann Arbor (Sep 18, 2006)

Thanks EC and Sno....Ive had you dudes on iggy for a few days so we all dont get banned.

prsport


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

LLM Ann Arbor;330463 said:


> Thanks EC and Sno....Ive had you dudes on iggy for a few days so we all dont get banned.
> 
> prsport


LoL!!!!!! Don't sweat it.... Only I can get my self banned..

We have our opinions and nether of us are shy to air them..

Just keep an eye on that leak.. Some one eluded to the main concern is that you do not succumb to CO poising and fall asleep and kill someone.

Heck, I really don't care if you put headers on upside down and cut holes in the hood for the stacks.. Don't for get to paint the stars and bars on the roof while you are at it..xysport


----------



## ECS (Nov 11, 2005)

Well after all I am a DODGE man. Throughout the many year of having vehichles I have had the best of luck with Christler product and the worst of luck with GM. I have never had a FORD product. Boils down to if it isn't broken don't fix it. So DODGE for me. Here is my truck before I got my plow.


----------



## ECS (Nov 11, 2005)

Here it is last winter while out working. This pile is about 20 feet long and 25 feet deep.


----------



## ECS (Nov 11, 2005)

And another one with the DODGE at work. This pile is 35 feet long and 20 feet wide.


----------



## LLM Ann Arbor (Sep 18, 2006)

Yeah well they were followin us around there Snowman....lol I could feel it. They were probably sayin if we all dont start gettin along they are gonna ban all our azzes.

Nice rig E.

I need to buff and wax my deal. it needs it.

Na no Co2 issues trustme....this is a very minor deal. I am gonna fix it prolly next summer but for now its good.

I just need it to snow. Ive sold three 40 to 60 dollar resis the last few days.

Next year Im buying a salter....in bed. There was a salt event two nights ago, and will be again this morning or right now, and here I sit yackin with you guys. 

Im sure I could do some sub salting but hopefully ill have some of my own next year, but I have a 1.5 trigger and so far havent pushed any resis. The commercials I do have a 2 ich deal.


----------



## LLM Ann Arbor (Sep 18, 2006)

ECS;330487 said:


> And another one with the DODGE at work. This pile is 35 feet long and 20 feet wide.


Whats that red sh*t on the front of your truck?



If I ever go new Id look at the boss stuff, but Ill seriously look at the V's from Meyer, Boss and I like that Fisher extreme deal.


----------



## ECS (Nov 11, 2005)

LMAO   That is what a real plow looks like.   Did you expect to see some yellow piece of crap on the front of my truck?


----------



## LLM Ann Arbor (Sep 18, 2006)

Oh! is that a silly single stage blower I see hidin in the bed E?


lol


----------



## LLM Ann Arbor (Sep 18, 2006)

ECS;330495 said:


> LMAO   That is what a real plow looks like.   Did you expect to see some yellow piece of crap on the front of my truck?


The blue and yellow would go over good here with University of Michigan being in town.


----------



## ECS (Nov 11, 2005)

ROTFLMAO   University of Michigan .That is another big joke.   

BTW, that is a 2 stage blower in the back. That is what I use to do that 1200 sq ft deck with 3 ft of snow. Believe it or not, that is where it gets it's biggest workout. I actually baught that for the one property although I do use it on a couple of others if the snow is deep.


----------



## LLM Ann Arbor (Sep 18, 2006)

ECS;330485 said:


> Here it is last winter while out working. This pile is about 20 feet long and 25 feet deep.


shoot. I missed this one. great pic there.


----------



## LLM Ann Arbor (Sep 18, 2006)

ECS;330502 said:


> ROTFLMAO   University of Michigan .That is another big joke.
> 
> BTW, that is a 2 stage blower in the back. That is what I use to do that 1200 sq ft deck with 3 ft of snow. Believe it or not, that is where it gets it's biggest workout. I actually baught that for the one property although I do use it on a couple of others if the snow is deep.


Always plenty o' hotties walkin around. Im more of a Micigan State fan but the campus is right downtown and its kinda cool. Im trough there and past the Big House all the time.


----------



## ECS (Nov 11, 2005)

LLM Ann Arbor;330506 said:


> shoot. I missed this one. great pic there.


Here is the sidewalk at the same property last year. None of the snow in this picture is piled up from plowing or shoveling. The pictuer with me plowing was taken taken Jan 3rd and the one with the tape measure was taken on Feb 24th. Here is the same sidewalk with my wife standin on the sidewalk.


----------



## LLM Ann Arbor (Sep 18, 2006)

Sure. Rub it in. Id have to sell my soul to get it to snow here, and Id probably only get 2 inches worth. :realmad: 

Looks like you have a nice house there too.

I linked one of your pics in the snow "pyle" thread.


----------



## ECS (Nov 11, 2005)

Not our house.That is one of the people we take care of, in fact the owners of that house pay me to talk to them and pay me to put up snow stakes. 

On Monday they paid me to take the wine out of one of their wine coolers and today they paid me to go out and put it back in the cooler once the cooler was moved.

And yes it is a nice house, inside and out and some of the best people you could ever meet.


----------



## LLM Ann Arbor (Sep 18, 2006)

I have a client I treat like that sortof but I dont charge. She goes overseas sometimes and Ive started her car a few times when Im there to let it run for a while while I cut and will if she leaves and it snows to citculate the oils and charge the batterya little etc etc.

Id sleep with her for 400 an hour though.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

LLM Ann Arbor;330507 said:


> Always plenty o' hotties walkin around. Im more of a Micigan State fan but the campus is right downtown and its kinda cool. Im trough there and past the Big House all the time.


I thought you didn't live in Ann Arbor????????????????? lololololol!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LLM Ann Arbor (Sep 18, 2006)

I dont know how many times I have to tell you this Oomkes. I dont live in Ann Arbor. I live in a small country town west of there and all my work is in Ann Arbor and Ypsilanti because thats where the work and money is.

Pop a couple Xanex dude.

Jeesh.

Are all SIMA members as wacked out and strange as you are?


----------



## snowsniper1 (Nov 26, 2006)

thats a lot of snow


----------



## ProWorkz.com (Nov 29, 2004)

*???*

Yo Sno Farmer...



> Proworks,
> How about posting A pic of your truck?
> 
> You stated in a post that , that was not your truck but your employers.
> ...


Sno that is my old work truck..... Same picture that is in my avatar. I will glady post some other pictures soon after I repaint the truck and re work the enterior.. I am going to paint the truck the same color as I painted my Impala ( John Deere Blitz Black ).

Notice the shine on this paint. Its semi flat.... It cost me $32.00 dollars for two coats. The John Deere paint is extremely durable. Shoots better then house of color paint..... Truely amazing how the paint turned out... Good O'l tractor paint..... I highly recommend it to anyone who wants a great looking black. Available in flat, semi flat or gloss...










And I am installing all new black interior including custom door panels and custom seats. And possibly a matching stainless steel dash like the one in my Impala. 









Here is a shot of the dash in place checking for fitment....









I also just ordered custom 20" black chrome rims for my truck, impala and car hauler so everything matches..... And yeah my trailer is painted John Deere as well and has air bags to lower the trailer so I can get the Impala out. The Impala also has air bags.....

I might enter my Impala and truck with trailer at the next car show if I can get it done fast enough. That would be a first...... Truck, trailer, car combo award....



> Congrats you got a nice crate motor…………….


 I wish they made a crate motor like mine. It would have been a lot cheaper.

12.294 ET 112.580 MPH is my best time..... You can catch a thread about it here..... my user name there is oldskol
http://www.chevytalk.org/threads/sh...Words=+oldskol&topic=&Search=true#Post1634225



> Go ahead start picking them apart
> 87"rodhall" series dodge truck (1 of 16 built)
> 88 Dodge W250 it has been sold So it would not be fair to pick on that since it no longer mine
> and
> The 86 Dodge 1 ton.


And again Rod, not my style to talk shiz nit about peoples property, social status or living habit. But I will chime in when people are trying to give advice that just does not add up.

Instead of bashing LLM people should step up to help him. LLM if you lived imy area I would have fixed it myself for you..... for FREE...

Merry Christmas everyone..... I hope it snows alot for everyone.......


----------



## LLM Ann Arbor (Sep 18, 2006)

Thanks Pro.

Yeah I could use a couple events here soon.

I used to work for Dick Maskin by the way.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

ProWorkz.com;331453 said:


> Yo Sno Farmer...
> 
> Sno that is my old work truck..... Same picture that is in my avatar. I will glady post some other pictures soon after I repaint the truck and re work the enterior.. I am going to paint the truck the same color as I painted my Impala ( John Deere Blitz Black ).
> And again Rod, not my style to talk shiz nit about peoples property, social status or living habit. But I will chime in when people are trying to give advice that just does not add up.
> ...


I was walking by that dead horse the other day... and was thinking about what you said.. I knew it was not right.... so for sticking up for the banned LLM. Here is the post that you say that you DO NOT own a plow truck.

------------------------------------------------------------------
10-24-2006, 12:01 PM 
ProWorkz.com 
Registered User Join Date: Nov 2004
Location: Incline Village, Nevada ( Lake Tahoe area )Elevation 6600
Posts: 234

If anyone is worried about front end failure associated with plowing. I think you are in the wrong business.* I personally do not own a plow truck and never will.* But a diesel truck will always be worth the extra cash over a gas trucks. Good luck....

quote...

--------------
At the end of the day it is what it is.......


----------



## ProWorkz.com (Nov 29, 2004)

*Quotes*

Yeah, I do not own a plow truck. And your point is? But I do own several new pieces of new CAT equipment. To bad you did not live closer, I would give you a job cleaning the shops toilets.....


----------



## ProWorkz.com (Nov 29, 2004)

*Quotes*

Since you like quotes so much, here you go...



> drama,,,, you are a drama moma.. You are going to drag this all over the board.........


Shut your pie hole fat boy......


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Sticks and stones sticks and stonesxysport


----------

